# Jet info



## lucescoflathead (May 24, 2011)

Would I notice a big difference in performance between a 9.9 Evinrude 2 stroke with a 15 carb and 25/20 Evinrude jet? My boat is a 1468 Polar Kraft with an aluminum floor.

I realize there is a horse power difference, but the 9.9 is lighter. Thanks Todd


----------



## bulldog (May 24, 2011)

I would assume that the 9.9 with a jet would only be 6 horsepower and the 25 with a jet would be around 20 horsepower so that is a huge difference not matter what the weight. I have heard that the 25/20 jets are turds and will not get you anywhere quickly.


----------



## Seth (May 24, 2011)

25hp is the smallest a jet will fit one. I think he was referring to the prop versus the jet. You would most likely be a tad faster with the jet since you are you doubling your horsepower. Just a guess though.


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 24, 2011)

Ya. I already have the 9.9 with a prop. I guess my question is is it worth buying the jet. My boats rated for 25 hp max. Thanks Todd


----------



## hotshotinn (May 24, 2011)

I have a 1448 powered witha 25/20 jet and am happy with it.Keep the boat light and your loads light and it should run good.I get 22 to 23 GPSed with mine with just me in it.Alittle slower with two people.I also run everything,electric start,trolling motor,bilge pump with one big deep cycle battery.I have posted a picture of it with my new fabbed deck extention up top on the flat bottom fix up forum
hell here is one picture of it below





I likefaster boats and if a good buy comes along on a 40 hp johnson or Evinrude I may buy and install a new jet unit but its got to be a good buy.If no good buy comes I will be running my 25/20 jet :mrgreen:

How you like my pro pole seat from my Bass Cat on my small jet boat?Looks sweet to me and the 25/20 is good on gas too,another thing to consider =D>


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the picture and the info. I like the looks of your boat. Todd


----------



## Seth (May 24, 2011)

lucescoflathead said:


> Ya. I already have the 9.9 with a prop. I guess my question is is it worth buying the jet. My boats rated for 25 hp max. Thanks Todd



If you fish shallow areas that require a jet, then get the jet. If you can get by with a prop everywhere you take your boat, then I wouldn't bother with the jet unless you just like to spray water (illegal in MO, but still fun :twisted: ).


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 24, 2011)

I'd probably get out and walk or use a pole before getting a 25/20 jet. Seems that after years of reading forums very few folks get a 25/20 to plane out their hull unless it's stripped bare and going solo.

Jamie


----------



## Scottinva (May 24, 2011)

I have a 25/20 jet on a 14x48 and love it. It is a riveted boat, has an aluminum floor, trolling motor, two batteries. It planes well with two people in it and runs very shallow. I run about 20 mph by myelf and a little slower with someone else and a bunch of tackle.

However, if you don't need to run shallow, don't get a jet.

Scott


----------



## hotshotinn (May 24, 2011)

I would have to agree with the others about getting a prop over a jet if you do not need a jet.25hp PROP MOTOR will run the paints off the 25/20 jet.I need a jet for the rivers and I has a 20 foot Cat with a 225 EFI Mercury for deeper waters =D> 

The jet will run into 3 to 4 inch of water.If you run a 25/20 on a light boat it will plain out with two people with no problem.Heavy boats take more horse power.My 1448 only weighs 275 pounds before the addition of the battery


----------

